# trying to design a label...



## lhunkele (Oct 26, 2010)

...working on a label design, I'm thinking the color blocks will change with each different wine and our initials block always remaining the same... (taking a picture of the computer screen really doesn't do it justice, but I think you get the idea


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 26, 2010)

I like your labels. I also have to shoot the puter screen in order to post them as Avery does not allow you to save them in a way to post. I think the color scheme on the first one works the best. Your wine is getting lost in the second one. I wish I could play around with your initials a bit to see if hey could be larger and raise it up, but I'm willing to bet you already tried that. Overall very nice job. Just play a bit more with the colors on #2. Maybe white font. By the way I like your choice of font style also.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Oct 26, 2010)

Screen print then paste into paint (or other imaging editing program) and crop, then save.


----------



## BIGJEFF (Oct 26, 2010)

It's really nice!!
BTW...If you guys save them in JPG, you then post it just like a photo


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 26, 2010)

Dang Bham you just saved me a bunch of steps. Thanks for sharing. I love it when I learn a new trick. Not hijacking the thread, just trying the process out here.


----------



## lhunkele (Oct 26, 2010)

Thank you!!! 

I like the idea of moving the initals up a bit, originally I was trying to center it, but with some of the names extending into that block...hmm

I never tried using 'paint' let's see how this one came out - thanks for the suggest!

Saving as a .jpg didn't work for me (originally a MS Word document), I'll try it again.

Linda


----------



## lhunkele (Oct 26, 2010)

ugh... still trying, file too big or wrong size or something...


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 26, 2010)

lhunkele said:


> ugh... still trying, file too big or wrong size or something...



I did what Bham said Do a print screen then paste it to paint. At this point I saved it as a jpeg. After it was saved to a file, I opened it up with Microsoft Office picture manager. It was this program I used to crop,compress and resize the picture.


----------



## BIGJEFF (Oct 26, 2010)

Do you make those in Photoshop?
If so, when you save, if you go in "save as" and change the extention to *.jpg* and it should work just as any other photo


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 26, 2010)

I make it using the Avery Software and you cannot save it into anything but itself. Thats why I always photgraphed the screen but now I don't have to thanks to the tip.


----------



## Deezil (Oct 26, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Thats why I always photgraphed the screen but now I don't have to thanks to the tip.



Bham beat me to it, but i was gonna hip you to it as well.. Gotta love the little tricks that make life easier!

Probably the posting-equivalent of going from a hand corker to a floor corker


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 26, 2010)

Deezil said:


> Bham beat me to it, but i was gonna hip you to it as well.. Gotta love the little tricks that make life easier!
> 
> Probably the posting-equivalent of going from a hand corker to a floor corker



Nice comparison!


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Oct 26, 2010)

Always glad to help where i can.


----------



## lhunkele (Oct 27, 2010)

...trying again - I think I got it!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 27, 2010)

YEA>>>

Now we both know a new trick!! Looking good!


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 27, 2010)

Tricks are for kids silly rabbit

sorry couldn't help it


----------



## lhunkele (Oct 27, 2010)

he he he 

Yes, MUCH easier and cleaner too! Thanks Bham!!

Thanks Dan - I like what you've done with your labels. I have little to no artistic ability :0 hence the need for a 'theme', I'm definitely not right-brained dominate


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Oct 27, 2010)

Pay it forward.

It's great to learn, 'cause knowledge is power!

Now you know, and knowing is half the battle!


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 27, 2010)

lhunkele said:


> he he he
> 
> Yes, MUCH easier and cleaner too! Thanks Bham!!
> 
> Thanks Dan - I like what you've done with your labels. I have little to no artistic ability :0 hence the need for a 'theme', I'm definitely not right-brained dominate



Linda, what software are you using?


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Oct 27, 2010)

get paint.net it is not too bad for image editing. Specially since *IT'S FREE*! And there's always the Gimp (same link).


----------



## lhunkele (Oct 27, 2010)

It's just text boxes in Microsoft Word.
Real 'creative' huh...


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 27, 2010)

Yeah - GIMP is nice - i used photoshop for the longest time - but is was version 5.5 and i didn't feel like paying for an upgrade - i still use it sometimes - but gimp was free and up to date!


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 27, 2010)

lhunkele said:


> It's just text boxes in Microsoft Word.
> Real 'creative' huh...



I use Avery labels 8164 (six to a page) and their free software at avery.com. When you buy their labels you'll also see the download. It is very basic and easy to use.


----------



## lhunkele (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks Dan - I haven't looked at Avery's software, but I did base the size and shape on the 8164 label (saw you mention it before  From MS Word, under labels, I select 8164 and it fills the page with proper spacing and six images that print on the sheet of the labels!

Ok, I'll check out Paint and GIMP (who doesn't like FREE!!), but again I don't have a creative bone in my body...


----------

